# What an awful experience.



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

I was again re-decorating my sorority tank and noticed that my mystery snail Heidi was still in the same place as she was last week, so I picked her up to see if she recoiled and to my utter shock she slipped out and in to the tank along with one heck of a smell, not in all my life have taken a whiff of anything so HORRIFIC in all my life so I swiftly opened my windows and vacated the room only to return to a much milder smell, which as we speak is still haunting me. All I can say is thankfully I wasn't brave enough to stick my nose next to her because I don't think I would be writing this right now lol.


----------



## truthequalslies (Jan 21, 2010)

Eeewwww yea dead snails are the worst! They fowl your tank fast and of course they smell somthing horrid I'm sorry about heidi tho


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

eeeeeeewwwwwwwwww...


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

It was rancid and the worst part is that no matter how many times I wash my hands I can still smell it :-( think im gonna have to bleach lol


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

Welsh said:


> It was rancid and the worst part is that no matter how many times I wash my hands I can still smell it :-( think im gonna have to bleach lol


 i repeat: eeeeeeewwwwwwwwww...


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

o man.....i would have barfed then barfed again...thats nasty...thats double nasty


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

Thats Horrible!!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Same thing happened to me with one of my snails. The smell is absolutely dreadful! 

I'm sorry about Heidi though.


----------



## sdg30064 (Sep 5, 2010)

wheres a gasmask when u need one.....sorry bout your loss


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

She was my first and biggest snail too but atleast I get to keep the shell, is that weird


----------



## sdg30064 (Sep 5, 2010)

not really, its not that different from someone keeping a dogs tag or collecting sea shells.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Gah! That's awful. I know exactly what you mean about the smell. You'll smell it for DAYS and you'll probably remember it forever. EW!!!!!

When I was in my first apartment in the summertime (when I had all the windows open) a raccoon got fried on a transformer right outside our third floor window. I still remember that smell. It filled the whole place. :/


----------



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

its nice you get to keep the shell but.. how how do u expect to get the smell out of the shell if u cant even get it off you hands??!??!


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

UGH

This is why I'm not getting any snails. This and all the poop.


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

vaygirl said:


> Gah! That's awful. I know exactly what you mean about the smell. You'll smell it for DAYS and you'll probably remember it forever. EW!!!!!
> 
> When I was in my first apartment in the summertime (when I had all the windows open) a raccoon got fried on a transformer right outside our third floor window. I still remember that smell. It filled the whole place. :/


Uch, thanks for the heads up lol it was the worst smell ever, the worst thing though was that my mother kept coming in to my room and going that snails dead and I was like... no no its not its sleeping :roll: and then a week and a bit later... dead rotten snail lmao. 

I can't believe you just made a vegetarian of nearly 5 years laugh about a fried raccoon lol. :lol:



zelilaa said:


> its nice you get to keep the shell but.. how how do u expect to get the smell out of the shell if u cant even get it off you hands??!??!


I'm gonna soak it bleach water solution to see what happens, the worst thing, is that when I asked my father where should I dispose of the dead snail he said to me throw it in the outside bin... bin collecting day is next wednesday... so its not going to be pretty haha


----------



## ReyesBetta (Aug 31, 2010)

I'd bury it lol.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I won't say I didn't shed a tear for the raccoon. I cried all night. I mean, I didn't just smell it, I saw him cook. I'll never, ever forget it. I'm scarred for life.

Next time listen to your Mother. LOL!!! Ugh, I'm just trying to imagine the smell. Probably better that I don't, huh? Old seafood is the most rancid, awful smell on the planet. MUCH worse then cooked, fuzzy, raccoon.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww poor racoon.
I kept the shell's of Dawn and Moon in the tanks and now I use them to decorate Jet's 5g.. I just rinsed the shells in hot water.
And when the dead snail's slipped out of their shell's, I just fed them to the fish.

I'm sorry for Heidi!


----------



## truthequalslies (Jan 21, 2010)

Lemon juice will get the smeel out u could also try vinegar


----------



## bettafish17 (Sep 12, 2010)

i say bleach the shell... or doesn't it stink?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Double Eeeeeuuuuuwwww!!!! It must be as bad as skunk smell!


----------

